# PROBLEME connexion Freewifi Hotspot !!!



## bastienboris (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, voila je viens de passer pour la première fois sous Macbook pro suis évidement très content   mais je rencontre un gros problème! 

En effet depuis plusieurs mois je suis connecté chez le voisin grâce a mon identifiant et mot de passe Hotspot et cela marche parfaitement! 

Malheureusement quand jessaie de me connecter avec mon mac un point d'exclamation s'affiche et je ne peut me connecter! 

J'ai fait toute les recherches possible sur internet mais malgré quelque solution pour ma part RIEN ne marche!   Quand je vais dans réseau il y a écrit : Wi_fi possède l'adresse IP auto-assigné 169.254.127.215 et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à Internet! 

Je suis complétement novice sur Mac et ne sais absolument pas quoi faire! 

En espérant que quelqu'un pourra me venir en aide!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 et ça : "_En effet depuis plusieurs mois je suis connecté chez le voisin grâce a mon identifiant et mot de passe Hotspot et cela marche parfaitement!_ "

C'est avec quel appareil ?

Pour te connecter à Freewifi tu dois :

- activer le wifi (icône dans la barre de menu)
- depuis cette icône, choisir Freewifi dans la liste des réseaux disponibles
- ouvrir un navigateur (Safari) et aller sur n'importe quelle page; tu seras redirigé sur : https://wifi.free.fr 
- sur cette page, saisir identifiant et mot de passe pour Freewifi


----------



## bastienboris (13 Novembre 2012)

Merci de t'as réponse mais tout sa je connais! Le problème c'est que le Mac ne veut pas ce connecté au réseau ! Je ne peut donc pas accéder a la page ou il faut rentrer l identifiant et le mdp!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2012)

OK, alors donne plus d'infos : le Macbook pro est-il neuf, d'occasion, si oui formaté ou non, quel OS ?

Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il ne se connecte pas automatiquement à Freewifi, sauf erreur de configuration wifi.

1. désactive le wifi

2. vérifie dans préf système / partage, que "partage Internet" est non coché.

3. dans préf système / réseau / avancé, va dans l'onglet Airport ou wifi, regarde si tu vois dans la liste des réseaux préférés Freewifi : si oui, sélectionne le et supprime (cliquer sur le "-")

Va dans l'onglet TCP/IP et vérifie que Configurer IPV4 est bien : via DHCP
Dans l'onglet DNS, vérifie que la colonne Serveurs DNS est vide, sinon sélectionne et supprime.

4. réactive le wifi

5. sélectionne Freewifi, réseau non sécurisé, la connexion se fait sans entrer de mot de passe.

6. ouvre Safari


----------



## KevZqn (13 Novembre 2012)

Avec ma freebox, chaque appareil nouveau (ordi, tablette) il faut reboot la box pour que la wifi marche, peut être que c'est le même cas pour toi :/


----------



## arceus244 (23 Novembre 2013)

Salut, le sujet date un peu :/ mais je crois que tu t'ai fais blacklist par freewifi moi aussi ça m'ai arrivé, la seul solution c'est de changer ton adresse MAC ou de te connecter à un hotspot sfr wifi si tu en capte un si oui et que t'a pas de mot de passe et identifiant contacte moi sur mon adresse mail : [COLOR="green"]xxxxxxx[/COLOR]       si non ça ne marche pas ben je ne peux rien faire pour toi à moins si tu hack un réseau mais ce qui est illégal.


Bye

arceus244





Evite l'adresse mail dans les posts (risque de spam). Préfère les contacts par MP.


----------

